# Baked Jerk Chicken Idea



## KaylaGabrielle (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all!

I am new to this forum, but I am a member of many others. I have a cooking idea that I wanted to share and get tips/hints and other such feedback on.

Here are the suggested ingredients:
- 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
- "Lawry's Caribbean Jerk 30-minute Marinade"
- White rice​Here is the suggested cooking method:
- Marinate chicken in Lawry's Caribbean Jerk 30-minute Marinade overnight in refrigerator
- Place chicken and marinade in casserole dish and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until internal temperature reaches 165 degrees.
- Meanwhile, prepare the white rice.
- Serve chicken over bed of white rice
*Note: You can also use the marinade as a sauce for the rice and chicken*​If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear them. I have personally never made this dish before... it was just an idea I had and when I tried finding the recipe online, it was impossible. If you have some side dish ideas or tweaks of your own be sure to share!

xoxo
Kayla


----------

